# help for cloacal prolapse



## naq55 (Jun 19, 2010)

hi everyone,
my pigeon has a cloacal prolapse. the vet checked for any egg by inserting someting into the vent n said that there was no egg. i dont remember her laying an egg for the past few weeks. he also did a test on its poop and he found some eggs of some worms. he is saying that the cloaca may have come out because of worm infection. he pushed the cloaca inside but it again came out after some time. the vet was saying that here is some irritation inside that is why it was comming out. also said tht the swelling around the vent is due to water retention caused due to the cloaca comming outside. it is around 1/2 a centimetere outside. he gave a deworming medicine and bidanzen to reduce the swelling and told me to wait for two days, if the cloaca dosent go in by itself then he would have to reduce the size of the vent by putting few stiches so that there is not enough space for the cloaca to come out. he is not planning to give local
anesthesia as it is risky.
is it ok to give stiches without local anesthesia. would it be too painful that birds die due to pain.Also is it better for the swelling and infectoin to reduce before giving stiches.
if the size of the vent is reduced by giving stiches would it be possible that she becomes egg bound if she lays.
she is not eating since i have seperated her from other pigeons. yesterday i had still kept her in the same room she would peck at her food few times but today i put her in a different room n she is not eating.she is also drinking less water. should i try to force feed her?
there is some smelly (not much but little)white urates like thing comming out of gap between the prolapsed cloaca and vent. n it is also stuck around the vent to her feathers. any idea wht this white thing is. her poop is normal n not watery but they are big compared to normal size. her poop is not smelly though. I can also see that she is more happy to sit on the perch i have placed in her cage keeps sitting there and rarely gets down.
can the cloaca be put inside by some other way than the stiches. im quite afraid of the stiches thing as till now my pigeons have only been given injections.
please advise


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

had a chicken with that problem, I bathed or soaked (you don't want to irritate it by rubbing) her booty in nolvassan and warm water to keep her clean, kept her up for a few days and it went back in on it's own, but it took a few days... do not think there is much nerves down there so the stiching would prolly not be a big deal, Im sure he would give some pain management. is there a reason you are second guessing this vet? you could go to another for a second opinion as we are not vets here, at least I do not think there is one on this forum... would be nice though.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

I would wait as the vet suggested for a few days to see if the cloaca goes back by itself.

In the meantime, you said she is not eating and drinking. It is obvious that the bird is not feeling well at all. You need to make sure that she does not become dehydrated. I would syringe feed some water and also begin hand feeding until she starts eating again on her own. She needs nourishment to keep her strength going until this condition is resolved.

I would also give her warm baths. It might help to reduce the swelling Gently cleanse the feathers around the vent and let her sit in the warm water for 10 minutes at a time.

Good luck with her and please keep us posted.


----------



## naq55 (Jun 19, 2010)

hi thanks for the response. the doctor has asked me to spray cold water on her. wud the warm water help or the cold water. how does the vet give pain management any idea? n what is the white urates like thing comming out of the vent. it is not like poop which is in the birds control it just drops down if she is sitting on the perch. meanwile i have started giving her homeopathy. hope sumthing works.


----------



## naq55 (Jun 19, 2010)

n the reason i an asking so much is coz i had a bad experience with a vet. i was travelling n i had to take my bird to a new vet n he actually wrong treated him which killed him so ths why im afraid. have shifted to another city so im going for the first time to this vet. he looks good though n responsible. just want to make sure im doin the rt thing.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

From your post about what the vet intends to do, it sounds quite correct to me. I rarely see a prolapse in a pigeon but see it in ducks often .. more often in males than females. The treatment given by my vet has always been to lubricate the external part, gently push it back inside, and place one or two stitches in the opening to make the opening smaller and keep everything inside. I have had a couple of ducks where this procedure had to be repeated a couple of times, but usually it works the first time.

I can't really speak to your concern about egg binding .. don't know the answer to that. Hopefully another member will.

Terry


----------



## naq55 (Jun 19, 2010)

ya even ive read tht doctors do that. but my bird is female n she lays eggs even if she is not with her patner. if there is not enough space for the egg to come out she may get egg bound ths my main worry.


----------



## naq55 (Jun 19, 2010)

hi 
the thing has not gone back inside yet but i feel the swelling has reduced a bit. also it was red in color but now it is more pinksh in color.
also one more pigeon has been infected with the same thing. have been giving it metrogyl as prescribed by vet.
Also it has started eating by itself. Also one thing it poops more frequently like earlier it used to abt 4 to 5 times a day but now arnd 10 times a day. but i still find that the poops are quite big as to how much she eats. is there a problem with the big poops. 
do u think it might go back slowly in the doctor told that there is lots of swelling.
its already been 15 days how much time does it usually take in such cases if u have had any experiene in such cases.


----------



## naq55 (Jun 19, 2010)

*cloacal prolapse*

hi 
i had posed a thread before abt cloacal prolapse in my pigeon. a red thing around 1/2 cm outside n 1cm in diameter sticking out of its vent it did not have any egg or any instance of egg laying since the past few weeks. it had some white urates like liquid comming out of her vent n sticking to her feathers. one more pigeon of mine has also been infected with the same thing. seperated them n have been giving them metrogyl as prescribed by vet. he was telling this has happened due to worm infection.
the thing has not gone back inside yet but i feel the swelling has reduced a bit. also it was red in color but now it is more pinksh in color. 
Also it has started eating by itself. ( earlier i had to force feed her).Also one thing it poops more frequently like earlier it used to abt 4 to 5 times a day but now arnd 10 times a day. but i still find that the poops are quite big as to how much she eats. is there a problem with the big poops.
do u think it might go back slowly in. the doctor told that there is lots of swelling.
do u think it could be enteritis or cloacitis. what are the symptoms of these
its already been 15 days how much time does it usually take in such cases if u have had any experiene in such cases. thanks


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

A prolapsed cloaca usually does not go away by itself.
The longer it stays that way the more complications can occur. She will need to have surgery.
I had a pigeon and a dove with that problem.
The pigeon had stitches put in around the cloaca which were supposed to keep the tissues in place but two days later the cloaca prolapsed again so the vet had to do open surgery (go through the abdomen). Four years later she is still fine.
The dove got away with local sutures.
While the cloaca was prolapsed my vet recommended to put on preparation H (a hemorroid ointment) to keep the tissues from drying out.
The change in color you're seeing is most likely from the tissues having less blood supply than previously.
I would insist that your vet does surgery on your bird. By now it won't resolve on it's own anymore.

Reti


----------



## naq55 (Jun 19, 2010)

could it be papillimatosis, wht r its symptoms


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

Agree with Reti. A cloacal prolapse is quite serious, and I have never heard anyone suggest that the condition could resolve itself. It's also usually secondary to some other problem.


----------

